# Ni80 spools 32. 34 36 38



## Neval630 (12/6/17)

Hi vendors 
Does anyone have stock of these wire spools ? Atleast 250ft or higher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (12/6/17)

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/twisted-messes-ni80-32gauge-250ft-1169?page=5

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (29/6/17)

Hi Neval.We have 250 ft and 500 ft Twisted messes coming in soon..

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

